# XTZ 99 W12



## Packetloss (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone done some testing on this great award winning sub?

http://www.xtz.se/

I was considering going with the SVS SB12-Plus but when you compare the prices that the SVS is more than twice as expensive in my country and according to different forums the XTZ 99 W12 is one great sub.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Xtz 99 W12*

You got me... :dontknow: I can't read anything other than the regular ole English language... and sometimes I ain't good at that.

I know of no testing on it. Maybe Ilkka can line it up one session... if it is popular among other forums.


----------



## Packetloss (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Xtz 99 W12*

Thanks.

I found it now after some searching on the forum and it has been tested, a mid range sub, nothing more which makes it harder to decide what to get now as i am looking at the Yamaha Soavo 900SW as well.


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Xtz 99 W12*



Packetloss said:


> Anyone done some testing on this great award winning sub?
> 
> http://www.xtz.se/
> 
> I was considering going with the SVS SB12-Plus but when you compare the prices that the SVS is more than twice as expensive in my country and according to different forums the XTZ 99 W12 is one great sub.


As you probably already found out, I have tested the XTZ 99 W12 here (without and with a port plug): 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests/5771-xtz-99-w12-maximum-output.html
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests/5770-xtz-99-w12-maximum-extension.html

It gives a nice output above 40 Hz but doesn't really dig very deep. So more like a woofer instead of a SUBwoofer.


----------

